# Favorite 6.5mm big game bullet



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I've got a 6.5 Creedmoor rifle on its way. Need to start getting load components together. Whats your fav. 6.5 hunting bullet (up to 140gr)?

Powders I'm thinking H4350 & RL17


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I use to shoot 140gr A-Max in my 6.5x284s and have been very happy with them. I've since switched to 140gr Berger VLDs. I've only shot two deer and my DIL shot one so far but all three deer were DRT.
I don't have a Creedmore so I don't know how much I can help, but in my 6.5x284s I use H4350, IMR4350 and IMR4831sc. I haven't tried RL17 in any of them. I'd try "the ol' brown mule" (IMR4350) first. It seems to be a great powder in many, many calibers.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm a fan of the Amax line, although I have yet to have the chance to use the 140 gr in my 6.5 Sherman. The 140 Accubond has shot really well for me, but I haven't dropped any critters with it yet. However, I've killed 2 black bears with the 140 Accubond (from a 270 WSM) and have been quite impressed - I'd expect similar results with the 6.5

From most of my reading on the 6.5 Creed, RL-17 seems to be among one of the favorites for sure.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Had a creedmor that really liked the H4350 with Match Burners in 140. H4350 seems to be the far and away preferred powder for 6.5s. 
The most preferred bullet by most long range guys seems to clearly be the Bergers in my research, most commonly the 140's in the Hybrid or the VLD Hunting. I really like Accubonds and LRX's overall, but I havent got much experience with those on the 6.5s yet.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> I've got a 6.5 Creedmoor rifle on its way. Need to start getting load components together. Whats your fav. 6.5 hunting bullet (up to 140gr)?
> 
> Powders I'm thinking H4350 & RL17


My fav 6.5 hunting bullet is the 125 grain Nosler Partition. I missed a huge once-in-a-lifetime Bighorn Sheep ram with it...uh, twice actually, 237 yards and 275 yards.

Uh...I'm going back to bed.

Thanks for spelling Creedmoor correctly.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Its tough to beat the BC of the Swift Scirocco in a 130gr (.571). I'm not pushing them hard but Ive got them grouping under an inch at 3000fps out of my 6.5x284. Ive always been concerned about the thin walls of the A-Max. I know its got an awesome SD but what happens at 75 yards if ya hit bone?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I picked up a box of 140 gr Accubonds and will probably try the Berger Hunting VLD 130 & 140's.

Was lucky to find some H3450 yesterday, as everybody I checked with has been sold out of it. I get the rifle tomorrow, so I can work up some loads after that.


----------



## Warehouse (Sep 22, 2016)

FYI they no longer make the Hornady A-Max 140gr because it was melting in flight. they have replaced with the Hornady ELD-X 143gr.

I use H4350 and 41.5 gr and they group awesome.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Bo0YaA said:


> Its tough to beat the BC of the Swift Scirocco in a 130gr (.571). I'm not pushing them hard but Ive got them grouping under an inch at 3000fps out of my 6.5x284. Ive always been concerned about the thin walls of the A-Max. I know its got an awesome SD but what happens at 75 yards if ya hit bone?


I wouldn't hesitate using an amax bullet on deer and under size animals. A long heavy for caliber bullet like that will punch through bone and still put energy in the dirt on the opposite side.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

